# Cell phones in Sargent, Recommendations??



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

For those that spend a LOT of time in Sargent, what cell provider are you using?

We have a house on Oak Circle and our Verizon iphones SUCK!!!! I called Verizon and actually got someone who listened and cared about my service. She said they would send a tech down to check things out and get back to me. Well, believe it or not, she got back to me and told me that their findings mimicked what I had told her. I thought to myself *GREAT*!!!!!!!! She went onto tell me..."But at this time, we have no plans to update the system in the area" :headknock

So, I'm looking to possibly jump ship....What are you guys finding works???? We are looking to stick with iphones.

Thanks in advance

Freed


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

AT&T is terrible in Sargent too. We use a cell signal booster and is seems to help most of the time.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*ATT*

My iPhone 3 through AT&T works pretty well. I typically have 2-3 bars of signal and my 3G works fine, even on the water. I was just down there 3 days with no problems. Hope this helps


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm glad my phone doesn't work down there.....keeps me from having to answer it every few minutes, and gives me a good excuse if I don't want to answer! If I NEED to make a call I'll just go sit out in the middle of my driveway to talk. So if you are ever driving around and you see someone laying in the middle of the driveway don't stop to render aid....I'm just making a phone call. lol


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

Sprint works the best. But not if your out in the bay good luck on any service as far as that goes! Also the tower on 457 got hit by lighting a few weeks back and is still not back up totally. So here recently its been hit or miss. But for the most part I have found Sprint to be the best


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have ATT too , it works as good as any

be very careful w it offshore and watch your billing, have been billed for calls thru some really strange roaming..........a call *from me, to me,* for $85 one time, was not even on my phone.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have Sprint. It has worked ok for the last year with my Evo 4G. I just upgraded to a Galaxy S4 and this past weekend the service was terrible. Barely could get phone service, and texts were hours late. I was wondering if we were having an network outage or something.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have iPhone 5 with AT&T service and no real issues, works good enough for emergency purposes. I also have a MiFi from Verizon and it works great for internet/surfing 2cool.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

freedbaby said:


> For those that spend a LOT of time in Sargent, what cell provider are you using?
> 
> We have a house on Oak Circle and our Verizon iphones SUCK!!!! I called Verizon and actually got someone who listened and cared about my service. She said they would send a tech down to check things out and get back to me. Well, believe it or not, she got back to me and told me that their findings mimicked what I had told her. I thought to myself *GREAT*!!!!!!!! She went onto tell me..."But at this time, we have no plans to update the system in the area" :headknock
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I'm not in your area but Verizon was always rock solid everywhere I went. I think the current issues are shared by all the big cell phone companies. They're concentrating on the 4G/LTE capacities and just trying to stay ahead of all of the smart phones that gobble up so much bandwidth.

Some of the carriers just stink on ice; always have. But I'm giving Verizon a little more time to catch up. They were so rock solid in the past. In your case you might have to jump ship.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife and I have AT&T and it works good, my in-laws live by the draw-bridge and have Sprint and work the same as AT&T. Although as a few ppl have said the the Sprint tower is down. But I havnt had very good service in the bay


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

Not T Mobile. Can text fine but calls are nonexistent.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Get a cell phone booster. @$300 at Best Buy. Follow instructions. They work.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

My wife and I both use I Phone 4 from Verison without any problems. I had a Net 10 phone from Wal Mart and it works good at Sargent and at the deer lease in Karnes City. Our I Phones work In the creek and East Matty.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Never have had any problems in Sargent with Sprint/Iphone 4GS


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Company phone I had was a Nextel. Worked fine anywhere on the bay/river. Good signal.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a place between Charlieâ€™s and the Crab Trap and my T-Mobile will not work for voice but I can text. I bought a flip phone from Target and activated it with a prepaid card through Virgin Mobile. I have to top up for 20 bucks every few months, but it works fine. Virgin is owned by Sprint Nextel Corporation, so I would think Sprint would work also.


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Tmobile and it works ok. Not great and not 4G in Sargent. But it works text and voice. Data not so much.....


----------



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

ok, thanks for all the feedback. It seems like the thing to do is to check sprint out or just get a sprint prepaid phone for when I'm down there.


----------

